# Identification



## Everny (Nov 20, 2008)

I have had the most AMAZING night. 

tonight i had not one, but TWO amphibian visitors in my very bedroom!!!

One in particular caught my eye; and i cannot for the life of me figure out what species of frog it is, so i am going to post some pictures and if anybody has any idea???
(The second was a itsy-bisty green-tree frog, found when i almost trod on him!)

(they were taken in my tank - he was very very dusty and dry, and that was the only safe place i could think of washing him off)
I am VERY sorry that the pictures are large, but i have no photo editing software...
the frog has a beige/cream appearance with green "mossy" colour variations across it, yellow and black webbing between its feet and white/grey eyes.
round head, pointed at tip of nose, similar shape to your average green tree frog. about 5-7cm long i think???


... because i think i have fallen in love!!


----------



## Reptile_Boy (Nov 20, 2008)

persons tree frog


----------



## Everny (Nov 20, 2008)

thankyou very much!


----------



## MrBredli (Nov 20, 2008)

Peron's...


----------



## Everny (Nov 20, 2008)

Would this species be similar to keep as a GTF?

i have a tank set up for GTF/BTF in but (trying to start simple)... if i can find a breeder for these guys instead?


----------



## meshe1969 (Nov 21, 2008)

Everny said:


> Would this species be similar to keep as a GTF?
> 
> i have a tank set up for GTF/BTF in but (trying to start simple)... if i can find a breeder for these guys instead?




Yes, the only real difference in Melbourne is I have a aquaruim heater in the water section for my Green Tree's but I don't need heating for my Peron's.

You may find some if you go along to the next FATS meeting:

http://www.fats.org.au/Welcome.html


----------



## ecosnake (Nov 21, 2008)

litoria peroni (emerald spotted tree frog)


----------



## notechistiger (Nov 21, 2008)

Everny said:


> but i have no photo editing software...


 
You could download the free version of Photofiltre (awesome program).


----------



## Egernia (Nov 22, 2008)

Another good free photo editing software is www.gimp.org It does pretty much everything that Photoshop can do I believe.


----------

